# Overseas Flight?!



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

We just got orders that we'll be moving to the States in October. I realize that it's a while away, but I can't help but worry about my pup on so long of a flight. Any tips? If I could, I'd buy him the seat next to me =(


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

Speak to the air line you are booking the flight with, get the crate sizes and requirements from them and buy that crate, use it as your dogs bed.

The pet cargo area is heated and ventilated I believe.

I'm sure everything will turn out ok.


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks =) We'll be taking a military flight, and they fly pets home all the time, so I know they deal with this all the time, I just worry. It's such a miserably long flight. 

He just outgrew his last crate, so we need to get him a new one anyway =) I want to be as prepared as possible!


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

I know the thought of it seems awful bit I wouldn't worry too much.

My friends sent their Bernese Mountain Dog, who is the most ridiculously shy, scardy cat pony-sized dog going around, from Australia to the US recently and he emerged unscathed, mostly happy to be reunited with his family after a few weeks apart!


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

I just keep thinking "This dog whines when I tell him to go potty in the rain..." What will he do on an 18 hour flight alone? 

I'm sure he will be fine and probably sleep more than I will! I wonder if they will let me give him something to chew on...


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Two words
Direct Flight


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

And lets not forget one of life's little miracles Benadryl


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

any airline requires a water bowl attached to the crate - some require more - call them - get the gear and be prepared - some destinations require a quarantine period - research !!!! research !!!!!!!! the only way to have a safe trip !


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree with sryker get a direct flight. A commerical flight is even better, but not free as military would be.

Where are you going from to?

United, Delta and American Airlines have very good reputations for transporting animals. Even if they have a layover on the way they look after them, will see that they have water, food, and even walk them. Have a friend meet the flight and pick up your V for you.

Another option are companies that specialize in transporting dogs, door to door. They are a bit pricey, but make all the arrangments for you.

I would also look into insurance for your V, military or commerical, just in case something happens to him while in transit.

No offense meant here, but I would not ship my pet on a military flight.

Good luck in what ever you decide to do.

RT


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

The military flight is basically a commercial plane (not the cargo thing that most people picture, I know that I did when I first had to take one and was pleasantly surprised) but it's just not quite as nice as Delta would be. I hope I explained that correctly. =) If it were actually the cargo thing, I wouldn't be taking my dog or my 2 year old on it ever. I'm terrified of flying as it is. No offense taken at all! I completely understand.

As far as I know, nobody that I know has been able to find a direct flight from Italy to Portland, OR. It would probably be different if we were going to the East Coast. =( I remember that on my way here, I had 3 layovers, with over 27 hours of travel time. (Of course, that was the cheapest flight course the Air Force could find for me, so that's the one I had to take).

I remember from my flight here, though, the families that brought pets had to go through customs in Germany and find their pets to walk them outside at the Airport and get them inspected for international customs. (At least I think that's what it was, I couldn't really understand through the accents)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

She traveled great

and yes hours we were waiting for her'

great caring good communication and a great airline

brought me freedom Willow


----------

